# What do you guys think?



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey guys right ive been researching like crazy reading through posts by pscarb and hacksii and hitting the google and books like it was going out of fashion, despite being a little confused by some contradictory information I think ive worked out a good diet at this point although any advice or recommendations would be welcome; aiming to push ketosis, although I feel like I may be missing something.

Wake up

1litre of ice water plus 2 fatburners

+citolpram

Breakfast

4 omega rich eggs scrambled with black pepper plus one litre ice water and 1 cla + 1 mega omega

Mid morning

30grams protein mixed with water + handul of almonds or tbsp of peanut butter

+ 2 cla 1000 and one mega omega

Lunch

200grams of chicken plus salad, plus one spoonful of Tabasco sauce with spoonful of olive oil +vinegar + one litre water

+ one mega omega and one cla 1000

Post lunch

2 fat burners + one litre ice water

Mid afternoon / PRE W/O

30grams of protein mixed with water + handful of nuts or tbsp of peanut butter

One mega omega plus one cla 1000

Work out

1litre of water

Post W/o

30grams of protein shake

Evening

200grams of chicken/beef plus veg (asparagus) or salad mainly romaine + 1 litre of ice water

Late evening

This is controversial but low fat yoghurt to slowly release protein as I sleep

its working for me right now but any improvements would be great currently at 12 stone 3 from 14stone workout im gonna post soon


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

ps i tried to base this around my research and the advice ive been given aswell as reading blogs and threads really grafting on my work out plan now have a great routine going but think it may be overtraining a personal trainer at the gym said hes gonna look at my routine and see what he thinks which im really excited about, the goals im after are bodyfat aroudn 10% aiming for definition, so following the light weights rep almost to failure routine and using supersets as much as i can for defintion will post my work out soon tho cheers guys


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah mix my protein with water avoid milk as much as i can using thermobol by maximuscle only because i have a tonne left, i agree with the 40g, but i have a 30gram spoon lol just makes it easier


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Up the fats using Coconut Milk, Olive Oil and eating the fattier cuts of meat.

Eat more green veg. Careful the ice water doesn't give you an upset stomach and becareful with all the stims. Being frank - ditch the stims and get the diet sorted first.

Start with this: 120g Protein ED and 150g Fat, with 400g green veg.

Steady state cardio - build up to 60mins per day.

Consume protein + fat at each meal.

^^^ Thats just the basics dude.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

lol just typed it out in another post haha, to be honest nothing to rave about mate cheaper than over the counter fat burners, is probably its number 1 factor.

With fatburners like thermobol i find i get eca like effects my appetite is suppressed and im bounding with energy, where as with clen sometimes i felt a little depleted. It was good and i lost 13lbs when combined with a keto diet and cardio in the space of 3 weeks which is pretty good, but im not 100% sure about it. One of my training partners who was taking much lower dosage due to a preexsisting heart condition found that he was constantly diet, and he didnt lose much weight at all, I got up to taking 160ug per day in the end. I think its very much of a hit and miss drug, as results where very different although i trained a lot harder than this my friend over the christmas period i think its nothing to rave about. But i will be taking another cycle soon with my improved diet. I know this is confusing lol. I figure if i trial it over 3 cycles i can get a better average of results against OTC fatburners you know?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

cheers tall thats good help yeah very aware of stomach cramps im a victim of IBS which i wish on no man lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RXnik said:


> lol just typed it out in another post haha, to be honest nothing to rave about mate cheaper than over the counter fat burners, is probably its number 1 factor.
> 
> With fatburners like thermobol i find i get eca like effects my appetite is suppressed and im bounding with energy, where as with clen sometimes i felt a little depleted. It was good and i lost 13lbs when combined with a keto diet and cardio in the space of 3 weeks which is pretty good, but im not 100% sure about it. One of my training partners who was taking much lower dosage due to a preexsisting heart condition found that he was constantly diet, and he didnt lose much weight at all, I got up to taking 160ug per day in the end. I think its very much of a hit and miss drug, as results where very different although i trained a lot harder than this my friend over the christmas period i think its nothing to rave about. But i will be taking another cycle soon with my improved diet. I know this is confusing lol. I figure if i trial it over 3 cycles i can get a better average of results against OTC fatburners you know?


Ditch the fat burners. Ditch the clen.

Don't have time to explain why but trust me 

I'm late for bed from cooking my meals for tomorrow :cursing:

:thumb:


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

my real concern is that im overtraining to be honest really working on my work out right now researching more and more, i have a really complex abs work out which i use but a few people dont like it so im dubious to post it i have pictures explaining the exercise too.. was thinking about waiting for my blog rights


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Tall said:


> Ditch the fat burners. Ditch the clen.
> 
> Don't have time to explain why but trust me
> 
> ...


lol will do mate rest well


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

ah fcuk it:

IM sure this may cause some flames but here it goes i by know means see myself as experienced and am very much still learning, I dont thing i know it all either.

This is just a method i use, ive uploaded pictures to help those who are new, and want to know more about technique, not to insult the intelligence of you more experienced guys as you can see i am by no means in the peak of being ripped but im working towards it so far ive gone from 14 stone to 12 stone 3 in the space of a month and a half, dont expect much praise for this as im sure many others have done a lot better as you can see from above im following the keto diet, i recommend it, its easy to follow and has great effects.

Abs wise i use this routine 3 times a week and it works well for me others might disagree but any constructive critism is more than welcomed

I use 4 techniques that i label Natural, Dumb, Medcine, And Cable this is based on quite abit of research ive been doing and although may seem extreme to some, I find it works so here it goes:

(Please note this only a training pattern and like with all working out requires warm up and stretching)

Natural is designed as a warm up and targets all four sections of abs , ie side, upper, lower and core i follow this technique:

Each exercise is group with another to create a superset like effect and target the muscle groups although there is no such thing as spot fat reduction :cursing: it helps to develop and train those muscle under the fat

Firstly:

10 CRUNCHES

the old favourite designed to target the upper abs

10 sec planks

Targeting the whole core

repeat this cycle 3 times over



















10 reverse crunches aimed at the lower abs

mixed with

10 cross overs to really hit the side abs

repeated 3 times



















10 lying criss crosses again targeting the lower abs

and 10 leg up crunches to hit the upper abs

REPEATED 3 TIMES



















I then move on to dumb i.e. dumbells

this really focus alot on sides to be honest i find that its the best method of developing my side abs although others may disagree

10 upper cuts with twist 5 each side

Really works my core aswell as sides

Mixed with

10 wood chops 5 each side again targeting the whole core

Repeated 3 times


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

I move on a this point to 10 RUSSIAN twists in a crunch position to hit my side abs and mix it into 10 weighted crunches for the upper abs

repeated 3 times


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

I use side bends and saxons bends now

10 side bends 5 each side

and 10 saxon bends 5 each side to really work my side abs



















Medcine ok the part i hate the most going back to my days in boxing i hate the balll but it works well

I use these two exercise together and keep it brief

10 medcine ball pull overs (upper abs)

10 crunch throws ( upper abs)

repeated 3 times



















I try to mix it up with the medcine ball and i'll often use Russian twists again for side abs and one leg slam downs for upper abs, as well as sledge hammers for the whole core

Cable the part i like the best

10 cable crunches upper abs

10 one arm cable crunches again upper abs

repeated 3 times at a weight that allows me to concentrate on technique



















10 one arm presses

10 arm rows

again 5 on each side repeated 3 times



















I alternate quite a bit with the cable machine and often use low cable crunches for upper abs to seal the deal










Please be aware this is just a technique i use, as you can see im very much a work in progress right now and desperatly trying to tone up my abs as well as lower body fat

I use CV 6 days a week 3 low intensity fat burning sessions for 30 mins at 65% of heart rate

and 3 interval training session for twenty mins, plus cross training, cycling and rowing my aim is to be toned up so i thought this may help those who are in the same situation hence the pictures to help those new to the gym


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

to further my point on my weight loss thought id add this image taken in october in nyc as you can see im pretty fat at this point weighting in at 14 stone and really unhappy










Since then IM down to 12 stone 3 and feeling alot better although my quest for definiton is a long road picture of where im at now










Still not great to be honest but definite reduction in fat and weight man boobs becoming pec like and lost a lot of weight in my face. arms and legs


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't see any pics? is it because i'm a n00b? Or possibly a retard?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

i can see them when i view the post what have i messed up on?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

working now?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

na gained quite abit to be honest mate, especially in my legs pushing 195kg leg press to be honest id been out of training for nearly six months due to injury, so everythings a gain ,


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

have another look it should work if not click my name and goto statistics and click albumns


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

pics r showing up fine


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Can see them now, quite alot of ab work for 3 times a week! Not sure i could manage all that, but if it works for you then good on you!

Genetics and body fat play a big part, a lad i train has great abs, and he very rarely works them, just naturally tends to keep a low body fat %.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

just a question, why are you doing so much work on your abs?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

tbh last time i had great definition in my abs was after training in a similar manor whilst fighthing competitively so really just going with what i know to be honest


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

just to further clarify this is just one of the work outs i do, i also spend alot of time on shoulders, biceps pecs forearms triceps back and legs thats just one of the routine i thought may help


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Fair play, those are pretty good abs workouts-very similar to the ones I do in pilates. Try the plank up on your knuckles! Great for shoulders, chest and back all at once...


i'll give that a shoot always looking to improve my workouts


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

What does the rest of your routine split look like? IMO its quite alot to do 3 times a week, and i recall you saying you do 6 days a week cardio too?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah mate 6 days a week 3 days at 65% of my heart rate and 3 days interval training

the exercises i use are:

My routine looks like:

Shoulders:

Cuban press 3 x 10

Arnold press 3 x 10

Military press 3 x 10

Alternative raises 3 x10

Punch outs 3 x 10

Biceps

3 x 21s

3x 10 cable curls

super setted with tricep curls

3x 10 seat curls

3 x 10 close grip pull downs

3 x 10 preachers

triceps

3 x 10 tricep overheads

3 x10 skull crushers

3 x 10 bend over extensions

3 x10 bench dips

and as above mentioned tricep curls

Forearms

3 x 20 wrist curls using cables

3 x 20 reverse curles using cables

Chest

3 x10 close grip flat- 3 x 10 close grip incline 3 x 10 close grip decline ( barbell)

3 x 10 bench flat, 3 x 10 decline bench 3 x bench incline (dumbell)

3 x 10 flyes flat 3 x 10 inclined 3 x 10 declined (dumbell)

Back

3 x 10 lat pull downs

5 x 5 lat pull ups

3 x 10 bent over rows

3 x 10 bent over trap raises

3 x 10 weighted hyper extensions

3 x 10 good mornings

Traps

3 x10 barbell shrugs

3 x 10 calf machine shrugs

3 x 10 seated dumbell trap curls

legs

3 x10 romanians

3 x 10 dumbell lunges

3 x 10 sumo squat

3 x 10 hang cleans

3 x 10 squats

3 x 10 leg press

3 x10 calf raises

3 x 10 leg extensions

3 x 10 ham extensions


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just my opinion, but that is a huge amount to do! How do you get sufficient rest aswell?

Ever thought of doing abit less, with more weight etc?


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

really working for definition and really not aiming to bulk up so avoid big weights right now, and aiming for lots of reps at low rates to tone the muscle, i get two days off a week, ie over a 7 day cycle, 2 days rest from weights and 1 day rest from cardio, my biggest problem is that this is the method im used to when i was fighting id training daily for hours at a time so this is a cut down for me


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RXnik said:


> yeah mate 6 days a week 3 days at 65% of my heart rate and 3 days interval training
> 
> the exercises i use are:
> 
> ...


With that much volume you will be doing girls weights mate 

Just stick to the basics.

45mins-60mins, standard 3 day full body.

Read this: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/40079-3-day-fullbody-westside-style-routine.html

Then this: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/41565-hero-journal-version-2-westside.html


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

had a read through those work outs they look pretty good to be honest, will give it a shoot


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

ps if anyone was wondering why i wear a cap in the gym, i bought it nyc when i was overweight so its a constant reminder to train harders


----------

